# Carbon film whoring.......



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Well as the weather has been really crap this weekend and as I'm running the Carbon look Vinyl film GB see here:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138036

I thought I may as well show what can be achieved on some of the interior trim parts for my S2000.

First off removed both kick plate panels and cleaned both with APC and toothbrush paying particular attention to the recesses and the grain effects. Then a couple of goes with IPA to ensure a fully clean surface.























































I also removed the 'S2000' name plates to aid full coverage and make wrapping the film easier.

So armed with the tools I will be using today off we start.










I started by cutting a piece of film suffienctly larger then the item but not too big to waste loads .










Then I warmed both the panel and film. I find this makes the adhesive bond better between surfaces and helps dry any remaining moisture still present on the wiped down parts.










Start at the end with the most/largest indentations or curves and press onto the part. Use the hairdryer on a warm setting to help mould the film over and around the surface.




























I used a vinyl applying tool I had in the garage from any other project ages ago which worked really well and enabled me to 'indent' the film while heating it to follow the indents on the kick plates.




























It takes a while to do because you need to be careful to NOT heat the film too much and pull too hard and tear it.

I am really pleased with the results (YES I know they are not real carbon fibre before I get those comments again , but I don't won't to spend the £400-500 to buy these items - Oh and the wife would kill me as well :lol

So here goes the finished ones. *See the end of the thread for re-fitted pictures*.














































And both done with badges placed back into place (I have some custom one's being made as I type :thumb










While I was in the mood, I also did the silver parts in the interior cabin. To non S2000 peeps these are the radio cover door and the centre console area.

Only have finished one's of the centre console due to the fact I can't take pictures very well  (all out of focus.....)




























But here are before/during and after for the radio door.














































And of them both together :thumb:



















Hope you're still with me , yes I know the look won't be to all tastes but wouldn't life be so boring if we all liked the same thing .

*Updated*

So in between the showers and work today I managed to get a couple of shots just to show what they look like refitted. Yes yes I know the car is dirty, has leaves in the footwells and you can see my woolly hat :lol:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quality job, looks like stunning finish 

Wet days dont always mean nothing to do 

David


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks excellent m8, a real professional finish.

and by far the best immitation carbon ive seen, looks like the real thing


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

class - wonder how much that would have cost for a pro trimmer to do?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice ads, they look fantastic :thumb:

are you able to get this film at any time? id be interested to get some in the future when i purchase my new car


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

impressive stuff


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> very nice ads, they look fantastic :thumb:
> 
> are you able to get this film at any time? id be interested to get some in the future when i purchase my new car


Maybe :thumb:, would really depend on how much you'd need due to minimum order qty.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

m33porsche said:


> class - wonder how much that would have cost for a pro trimmer to do?


Most won't even quote for interior trim parts. They say they would take to long and therefore most customers don't want to pay for it .


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Love the look :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Impressive accuracy in application there ads, especially on the centre console sections. I'd be interested to see alll the bits back on the car (and the custom plates).

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Good job mate looks great :thumb:

Baz


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Impressive accuracy in application there ads, especially on the centre console sections. I'd be interested to see alll the bits back on the car (and the custom plates).
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Hopefully will be tomorrow :thumb: and the custom plates should hopefully be ready later in the week


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I think this is brilliant considering the price. Nice.


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

you made a great job of that man


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Altough it's not real it looks cool!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

What a massive improvement,looks great.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Mate that looks great, the film has come a *long* way since the folatec days.

If your group buy is still going by mid december I shall be buying some


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

VERY VERY nice work matey - just dont have th epatience for a job like that and I reckon those will look cracking in your car. Too chav for me obviously but will look great in yours 

Just kidding of course  Rather like that look :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work Adam.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG, that looks absolutely stunning!

Really does look pretty real in the pics. Good luck with the GB.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Are we going to end up with a full carbon S2000 before long LOL

That looks great mate, can really tell you have taken some time and effort to get it just so.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

SEAMLESS INSTALL! Truly sick work!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That's for all the great comments - well nearly all  cough cough Pikle....

And yes James it did take a bit of time :thumb:, funny you should mention full car.......


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Stunning work Adam, true craftsmanship :thumb:

Is that film slightly different to the stuff you sent me, or is it just the pictures making it look that way?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Top results there, regardless of if it's real carbon or the wrap, it looks a lot better than the silver parts. Also you've done a brilliant job on it. 

Gets the thumbs up from me.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Paintguy said:


> Stunning work Adam, true craftsmanship :thumb:
> 
> Is that film slightly different to the stuff you sent me, or is it just the pictures making it look that way?


The same, so must be the photos. Does look a bit glossier in the pics then it actually is.

I may have a piece for you to do soon :thumb:


----------



## Junkmonkey (Sep 12, 2008)

can we see it all back in and fitted plse.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks awesome - amazing work! 

You should charge money to do this... can I send you some bits of plastic please?


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Well done matey, I love the look of that! Shame mine is for sale or I would possibly have a crack myself! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Junkmonkey said:


> can we see it all back in and fitted plse.


Only if you can control the weather 

But yes, should be tomorrow.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

MickCTR said:


> Well done matey, I love the look of that! Shame mine is for sale or I would possibly have a crack myself! :thumb:


For SALE  what's going on ??


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

That looks excellent 

Why would you bother with the expense of the real thing 

10/10


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Man, so tempted to get some film from the group buy and go to town on my interior. Would it work alright on a steering wheel?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

gib786 said:


> Man, so tempted to get some film from the group buy and go to town on my interior. Would it work alright on a steering wheel?


Probably wouldn't advise to use it anywhere near your steering wheel if it's fitted with an airbag. When an air bag goes off the steering wheel and padded sections are designed to break in a specific way so *DO NOT* put anything in the way of your safety.

Yes for the plastic items in the rest of your interior similar to the parts I've done :thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

can it only be used on the inside? as youve given me an idea for a rear diffuser on my civic type r.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That's spot-on chap, both in terms of the film & it's application:thumb:

May consider this for future cars!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That looks really cool.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

That looks really smart, im tempted to order this, however id like to know who manufactures this? I know its not the 3m stuff, how does it compare to the 3m stuff if you have used that?

I have this in my bootbuild and am tempted to do the recaro seat bases in it as the protective plastic is wearing away and looks tatty and do a couple of other small touches....


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work showing how it looks Adam. 

I've seen this stuff in the flesh, and it really is indistinguishable from carbon fibre. It's like a sticky woven sheet. Bet the S2K looks great on the inside now.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, it's tomorrow, wheres the pics  :lol:

They look great Adam and something I might try on my interior.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Hey, it's tomorrow, wheres the pics  :lol:
> 
> They look great Adam and something I might try on my interior.


Yes it is and it's still raining , we don't all live in the sunny part of the world


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

sharpy24 said:


> That looks really smart, im tempted to order this, however id like to know who manufactures this? I know its not the 3m stuff, how does it compare to the 3m stuff if you have used that?
> 
> I have this in my bootbuild and am tempted to do the recaro seat bases in it as the protective plastic is wearing away and looks tatty and do a couple of other small touches....


All that information is in the GB thread, but it's made by APA. Haven't used any of the 3M stuff but believe it's thicker and not as easy to form from what I've been told.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

mr kuryakin said:


> can it only be used on the inside? as youve given me an idea for a rear diffuser on my civic type r.


That's what is primarily designed for 'exterior' wrapping of cars :thumb:.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Couple more bits to follow later in the week hopefully .


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ads2k said:


> Yes it is and it's still raining , we don't all live in the sunny part of the world


Whats sun?

Don't get that much here.

Is APA the maker or a supplier?

Might have to see if they're over here.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A pure craftsman, looks superb Adam.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Whats sun?
> 
> Don't get that much here.
> 
> ...


That's the maker I think or 3M do something similar.


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking good 

I used the same stuff to do the silver side panels and radio surround (and light) of my MY09 WRXD, and as you say, alot cheaper then the genuine CF parts (not available yet for me).

Come spring I will need to take the hair dryer to the radio surround as it rippled when I pulled it out ot play with the audio. But I'll do that when I fit the new radio, seems stupid to upset it when there is no need.


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Top job! Looks like the real thing and even better if you scratch this you can easily replace the film with very limited costs.

Nice one


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice, I like that very much!

How well will the film stand up to scuffs etc?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> Nice, I like that very much!
> 
> How well will the film stand up to scuffs etc?


Only time will tell :thumb:, but I would have thought quite well to be honest. The film is quite tough and is as easy to clean as any other interior part.

But then I pick my feet 'up' when I get in my car because I have to :lol:


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

It does stand up very well, and only requires a quick wash to spruce it back up.

I have just checked my photohost and I do have a few pics of the CF flim done on the day, I can try to grab a shot of the CF film now as its been on a couple of months (and washed once!!!) if it would help anyone.


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

That looks a top job mate


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Celtic Dragon said:


> It does stand up very well, and only requires a quick wash to spruce it back up.
> 
> I have just checked my photohost and I do have a few pics of the CF flim done on the day, I can try to grab a shot of the CF film now as its been on a couple of months (and washed once!!!) if it would help anyone.


Go for mate, might be of help to some :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

bloody hell, that looks good!


----------



## Casey-R26 (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks superb mate, ive looked into this before but there seams to be quite a few people who supply it and havent taken the plunge yet, look briliant tho.


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jul 2, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Go for mate, might be of help to some :thumb:


Righto, will do although it will probably have to wait untill tomorrow now the lights failing.

But here are a couple of the befores and during.

That chrome had to go










And after










And a door inlay









Will add the close up of the rear external tomorrow.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

that interior is the nuts, i was going to be one of them haters until i actually see the pics, good work :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm impressed with how well that stuff can follow the small indents etc, will be interesting to see if it will suffer from 'lift' as time goes on. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice on bud how much do u charge to do other parts?

tom


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

tom_k said:


> nice on bud how much do u charge to do other parts?
> 
> tom


:lol: :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ads2k said:


> :lol: :lol:


haha well i cant drive so might take the car to bits and post parts :lol:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nicely done Adam, that looks a bit of a fiddly job but worth the effort.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> Nicely done Adam, that looks a bit of a fiddly job but worth the effort.


Your not wrong Ben


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I think it looks fantastic, who cares if it isn't real, and who can tell, unless you look real close when getting into the car. People don't look at things in that way..

Keep up the good work..


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

ads2k said:


> For SALE  what's going on ??


I was going to buy a house with the missus and garage it and track prep it however we have split up. So now I need to buy a place on my own, so its time to wave buy buy I am afraid mate . However I have promised myself a Caterham one day to make up for it haha!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, Celtic Dragon, off topic I know but what is that new Boxer Diesel like?


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very impressive work Adam.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

That is quality work. A friend has a S2000 and I know how good this would look all complete and installed.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*UPDATED* the first page with re-fitted pictures :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great however the adhesive seems to be struggling in some of the tighter spots on the sill trim you've done or is it the way the light is in the pics?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Looks great however the adhesive seems to be struggling in some of the tighter spots on the sill trim you've done or is it the way the light is in the pics?


Bit of both. I'm going to try those little bits again when I've got some suitable contact adhesive which should help in the complex curves.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I'm not supprised this turned out so well, I know you've been planning this for a while. Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.

Cracking job Ad! when do we see the under bonnet?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:


> I'm not supprised this turned out so well, I know you've been planning this for a while. Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.


thanks mate :thumb:



Captain Morgan said:


> Cracking job Ad! when do we see the under bonnet?


Still got to do under bonnet, so that will be part 3 .


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ads2k said:


> That's the maker I think or 3M do something similar.


Not over here then 

But I have found 3M Di-noc, going to go and visit the local stockist and see how much 1000mm x 400mm is, then get cracking at the weekend


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Not over here then
> 
> But I have found 3M Di-noc, going to go and visit the local stockist and see how much 1000mm x 400mm is, then get cracking at the weekend


Yep that's the stuff Alex :thumb:. It is thicker then the stuff I used and maybe not so easy to mould. Ask for a sample and give it ago .

But you can start your _own _thread to show us the results


----------



## icenutter (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm looking at doing the wing mirrors on my car. How much do you reckon it stretches? Loads? Not a lot? I'm just concerned that I will have loads of excess and it will look a mess.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this stuff easy to remove if i get it wrong or don't like it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ads2k said:


> But you can start your _own _thread to show us the results


  haha it'll be the 'how do I sort out this muck up' lol


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it great work:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

A18XVM said:


> Is this stuff easy to remove if i get it wrong or don't like it


Yep, just heat it up and pull gently :thumb:.


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Is there much of this left? been toying with the idea of skining my roof ....... hmmmmmm


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

s_hosgood said:


> Is there much of this left? been toying with the idea of skining my roof ....... hmmmmmm


that would depend on how big your roof was :lol:


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

think i would need the 1505 x 1m, will double check when i get home from work....


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice work on all bits done, ive been wanting to do some of this for aaages
but i must say, that is one of the ugliest cars ive ever seen


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, you're such a whore... and I nub nu for that . Very nice! I'll be dabbling in this soon!


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

did a few peices today using this stuff supplied by Adam throughly impressed

did my dash in the R27



















crap last pic!!










and my dads steering wheel inserts on his JCW Mini


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Niiiiiiiice.....That really does look good. 


(runs off to take the steering wheel off the bm...)

EDIT: sorry to appear dim, but whats an R27? I know the john cooper works, but R27? is that like an R32 rolf?


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

egon said:


> Niiiiiiiice.....That really does look good.
> 
> (runs off to take the steering wheel off the bm...)
> 
> EDIT: sorry to appear dim, but whats an R27? I know the john cooper works, but R27? is that like an R32 rolf?


any excuse for a pic lol takes it's name from the Renault F1 car its a limited edition Clio 197 made to celebrate renault winning the F1 championship


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That lloks great, ace job:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

withoutabix said:


> did a few peices today using this stuff supplied by Adam throughly impressed
> 
> did my dash in the R27
> 
> ...


Great job mate, the bonnet will go well with that


----------



## BenB (Jul 6, 2007)

If anyone wants some of this, from the original group buy, I still have mine here, untouched, that I'm selling again, still in the original tube it arrived in. 752.5cmx1m. £30 just as I paid. PM me.


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

i wrapped my motorcycle in this stuff and then purchased some CF material for the seats.
Ended up removing the CF vinyl but kept the seats.
Good stuff and i still have a large roll of it, wrapped a bonnet on a tigra with it and my spoiler too.

Large roll of CF:









Spoiler:









Bonnet:









Bike Wrap: (now this is CF Whoring! lol)


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive carbon fibered some bits and i dont like one bit and should have left it, does this stuff come off ok?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

take it off just how you put it on.
Use lots of heat from a hairdryer and peel it slowly.
Doesn't leave any residue as its a 3m product (3m vinyls are usually good for this)
They do other films and colours of carbon now, ive recently seen pearlescent films and white carbon fibre vinyl!

If anyone is after this stuff i can get it at good prices


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

adamck said:


> take it off just how you put it on.
> Use lots of heat from a hairdryer and peel it slowly.
> Doesn't leave any residue as its a 3m product (3m vinyls are usually good for this)
> They do other films and colours of carbon now, ive recently seen pearlescent films and white carbon fibre vinyl!
> ...


I would be interested, what kind of prices do you get ? :speechles


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

*Forming around difficuly edges ...*



adamck said:


> ....If anyone is after this stuff i can get it at good prices


How did you get on with the door sills? As per comments above, the early photos show some really difficult areas didn't stick that well, possibly a limitation of the product?

Did you find a good additional adhesive to overcome this problem? Would/does it leave any residue should you want to remove the wrap?

I've got a coupld of projects in mind and would be keen to know prices of the material and if applicable, the adhesive.

Nice work on the console parts. With regard to the edges of areas being covered, is it simply a case of trimming it sligthly oversize and then 'pushing' the material into the gaps?

regards, Paul


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

How difficult was the bonnet to do? Mine's pitted with stone chips, so tempted to give the carbon film a try. Also interested in the getting it at a good price :thumb:


----------



## zatzy.com (Feb 11, 2008)

you can get adhesives for vinyls, but dont expect to be able to pull it off, and reapply like you would normally, theyre pretty permanent adhesives!

they use semi permanent adhesives as standard which are on most brands 'pressure sensitive' 

a vinyl will only stretch so far, and will try and regain its original form, as it is in the bike fairing pictures above, where its pulling away from the plastic. if that heats up, the air expands and will cause failure. 

vinyls need to be post heated after application, to cause 'new form'


----------



## Dubs (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks excellent..


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> Ive carbon fibered some bits and i dont like one bit and should have left it, does this stuff come off ok?


Do you not like it then Shane?


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd forgotten about this thread ...

Anyway, after making the original enquiries I decided to give this a go.

I applied the wrap in spring 2011 and was pleased with the initial results. A few months later I changed to steering wheel and gave ths a go too.

The issue I've had is that if left in direct sunlight, the complex areas 'loose' adhesion with the material giving the bubble effect seen on the S2k initial parts. So whilst it looked good for most of the time it wont be staying.

What I need now is someone who can overlay real CF and laquer to a factory finish. I've spoken to a couple of respected carbon shops but they will only produce new parts ....

Here's what I had acheived ....

regards, Paul


----------

